# Thoughts on Dressing Your Fly Line Flip Pallot Style



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't know about you but any tip or suggestion from Flip I'm gonna pay attention to

But, I will say this that is the 2nd time this week that someone has suggested using food grade silicon to help, just yesterday Backwater on this forum suggested that I use CDC Food grade silicone on my fly line to prevent it from getting tacky. I went out to ACE hardware and bought a can. I will let you know after my trip on Saturday if it works


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Yeah, the man has forgot more than I'll likely ever know about fly fishing  So I'm all ears 

Interesting that someone else brought it up this week. If you have a minute to check back in and report your results that would be great.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Works well on trailer bunks too


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

I sprayed my line last night unfortunately I cant fish until Saturday but I will report back after to give my review


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've been using the food grade silicone spray for about a year now. It works good, especially as a quick fix on the water. I'll wipe my line down, spray the line and the rod a get back to it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/how-often-should-i-change-out-fly-line.79436/#post-763572


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

@Backwater, thanks for that link. I remember reading that the other day but your in depth post wasn't up yet.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I've been using it on the water for awhile now. It works great.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I’ve been using the 3M automotive grade silicone with Teflon and it works great for fly lines.

You can also spray your car window gaskets, camper slide gaskets, hatch gaskets, leather boot welts, and almost anything to keep them from hardening.

Just don’t spray it on your food.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Are you guys serious? Do you think you need to spray silicon and Teflon on your fly lines to make them work? Clean with warm soapy water every once in a while. 

Once every other month or so I strip my line into a bucket of dawn and hot water and strip through a washcloth into another bucket of hot water. Then onto the reel.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I’ve been using the 3M automotive grade silicone with Teflon and it works great for fly lines.
> 
> You can also spray your car window gaskets, camper slide gaskets, hatch gaskets, leather boot welts, and almost anything to keep them from hardening.
> 
> Just don’t spray it on your food.


I tried something like that out too (in a liquid dropper bottle) at first way before I was shown the other stuff. I mean, I was trying everything and anything. I'm pretty sure it was a petroleum based product, which too things I've found. It seems like it want to slip out of my hands where the other food grade stuff doesn't. Plus I was told by a line mfg that you don't want petrolum based products on the outer PVC core of the flyline since it will break it down over time. So you want to make sure it's "none Petrolium based."

The stuff I tried didn't have Teflon or PTFE. But there was some point in time where I ran across the use of PTFE as a lubricant and read up on it because that was another thought process and looked like that would be a great alternative to regular fly line dressing. But then I read up about dangers of handling it and maybe you should read up on handling PTFE, which the name Teflon is a branding of the stuff. This is why they took Teflon coated pots and pans off the market. So personally, I wouldn't want to have that stuff on my skin.

This is why the "100% food grade" stuff was so appealing to me to use, once I found out about it. 

After looking, I did find a none-petroleum based 3M silicone spray, but it was for general purpose and didn't say anything about automotive, household or food grade.

Ted


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Are you guys serious? Do you think you need to spray silicon and Teflon on your fly lines to make them work? Clean with warm soapy water every once in a while.
> 
> Once every other month or so I strip my line into a bucket of dawn and hot water and strip through a washcloth into another bucket of hot water. Then onto the reel.


Yo brah, read my reply in the link I posted above. I clean my lines periodically too. But I also dress them each time before I start out the day fishing.. Makes a big difference.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Are you guys serious? Do you think you need to spray silicon and Teflon on your fly lines to make them work? Clean with warm soapy water every once in a



It's an on the water fix. Not a sub for cleaning. I fish a lot of dirty water for bass in the rivers. I quick spray brings the fly line back to life. You should read the whole thread before making a statement like that


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Rookies... Y’all need to pimp your game up and throw some of this on that freashly siliconed line. It really locks in that slickness. 
Guaranteed not to rip, run or snag!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I spray my line with silicone all the time, but unlike Flip, I'm an idiot and don't know what I'm doing so don't take my word for it.


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

Walk by the CRC Food Grade Silicone at the local Ace Hardware all the time, might have even read the can a couple of years ago, who would of thunk! And if Flip gives it a thumbs-up … well he is, sort of, his own peer-review!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Spray your line lair or line tamer with 303 protectant to keep it in good shape and when your line rubs or rolls across it'll pick up some as well...


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I clean and dry my line then strip out into my stripping bucket then spray the line and inside of the bucket


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I started spraying my lines with CRC food grade silicone now and then, first couple of casts when it gets on your hands the line can be pretty darn slippery...lol


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> I spray my line with silicone all the time, but unlike Flip, I'm an idiot and don't know what I'm doing so don't take my word for it.


Even a clock is right twice a day.


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

crboggs said:


> Spray your line lair or line tamer with 303 protectant to keep it in good shape and when your line rubs or rolls across it'll pick up some as well...


Glad to hear that 303 works on fly lines. I will try it on an old line first but that stuff is fantastic. I have used it for years on everything plastic on my autos, boats and kayaks. It is like sunscreen for plastic and rubber.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

I’ve used Rain-X wipes as well, works to clean and makes them slick


----------



## spottedtail (Nov 5, 2013)

do you really want to be putting all that stuff in the water? we have enough water quality problems without making them worse


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SC on the FLY said:


> I’ve used Rain-X wipes as well, works to clean and makes them slick


I've tried that too but didn't seem to get the effect I was looking for.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

flyslinger said:


> Glad to hear that 303 works on fly lines. I will try it on an old line first but that stuff is fantastic. I have used it for years on everything plastic on my autos, boats and kayaks. It is like sunscreen for plastic and rubber.


303 works for sure. Used it for years.


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

spottedtail said:


> do you really want to be putting all that stuff in the water? we have enough water quality problems without making them worse


Good point, I suppose that strengthens the case for the food grade silicone.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

If it matters that you use the least possible amount of line dressing, put it on a rag and pull your line through it. When done put the rag in a zip lock.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I figured I would be the huckleberry and try the food grade silicone. Bought some on EBAY. Just under $11 shipped. Gave reel/line a quick squirt on my way to molest some baby tarpon off my dock. Definitley added some slickness to line and was shooting well. Seemed a bit limper too with not a lot of memory. That could be in my head. Best yet, I could just keep a can on the boat and bang line / reel quick at the start of the day. I'm in.


----------



## Desperado213 (Jul 8, 2019)

I've been thinking of getting some Trident food grade silicone spray to keep in my tackle bag and boat. It's made for diving equipment but comes in a plastic pump spray bottle I figure it would be easier to store and hold up better in the salty air than the aerosol spray can.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Desperado213 said:


> I've been thinking of getting some Trident food grade silicone spray to keep in my tackle bag and boat. It's made for diving equipment but comes in a plastic pump spray bottle I figure it would be easier to store and hold up better in the salty air than the aerosol spray can.


That is the one I carry. Has a number of uses plus a quick wipe down of the fly line midday.


----------



## Desperado213 (Jul 8, 2019)

TheAdamsProject said:


> That is the one I carry. Has a number of uses plus a quick wipe down of the fly line midday.


Good deal, I just placed an order on a bottle!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Will this work on regular saltwater reels


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Well, I bought a can of the CRC food grade stuff and finally got a chance to try it out yesterday.

I like it! Was carp fishing (no takers tho) and the pollen on the water was really gumming up my line. A quick wipe down and a shot of juice and WOW what a difference!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Will this work on regular saltwater reels


Yes, I now spray it on all my reels and rod guides.

So on my flyrods, the reels seat, entire blank and all the guides get wiped down with it, including the ferrules. But I wipe off any excess with a separate dry cloth to remove most of the residue, so that the ferrules will still hold and not slip, but have just enough of something there to keep them from sticking together. So back to wiping down the rods and guides, what that does is to also help the line shoot when the flyline is slapping the blank and rod guides as it shoots, instead of just having it on the fly line itself. The bonus is it protects them both from salt buildup and corrosion on the guides. 

Also as a side note, it works great spraying in pad locks to lube the tumblers and key way, door locks, squeeky door and cabinet hinges, boat hatch hinges and all kinds of things where you want to lube with out all the mess of petroleum based products.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Checked out this post and thought I'd chime in... Can't tell you how important it is to polish off a fly line with a clean dry cloth after applying dressing. Any residue left on your line is a dirt magnet and you'll need to do some serious line cleaning if it picks up much dirt, etc because of residue on that line.

Do it right and your line will behave like it's brand new... I use an old white cotton sock - one end applies dressing -the other end polishes it off... That same old sock holds the dressing and a line scrubbing pad from 3M -ready to go out on the water, or in my shop...


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

So I’ve moved up a notch on my gear over this winter and spring and want to move into the next level of line and reel maintenance. This thread has been very informative but just wanted to get a better feel for how often I should be stripping all line and oiling reels? 
In the past I’d just do a good fresh water rinse, let it air dry and move on. Oiling only if it got a lot of spray. So here in the Carolinas, we don’t have long runs into the backing (at least I haven’t had a fish that big!) so, with that in mind, how often should I be stripping backing and letting it “air out”? 
Thanks in advance for any and all gouge.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Backwater gave me a can of food grade silicone a few years ago. Since then I stock a can on all of my boats. I refresh all of my lines regularly and have applied it to about everything that opens, closes or bends. Does a good job at refreshing lines and I think a light coating on the reels is beneficial. Great stuff with no real downside to environment. thanks Ted


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've been meaning to get some CRC food grade silicone. Been to several auto stores and they didn't have it. Even if you fish fresh water there's tons of stuff that gets on your line. And who doesn't want their fly line to fly off the rod. I'm in


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I used to swear by ZipCast, which is liquid teflon. Most name brand stuff gunks up and attracts grime. And water and soap are not enough - nearly all fly lines put some type of coating or dressing on it out of the factory that wears down with use. After soap/water, i've compared and saw a difference - used lines just lack their original shine and slickness. This is where I'd use ZipCast and it felt like new. Have to try the silicone trick once my few bottles of ZipCast runs out.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I found an article on ZipCast that had this info from the maker:

"It's somewhat unique compared to all the rest. It doesn't use the same old Silicone that all the others use. Silicone is slick at first, but tends to get sticky or gummy in short order. At that point, it begins to pick up debris rather than shed it.

The answer is a dry teflon, but it won't stay on your line very long! This is why the ZipCast needs to be applied about every other trip. The upside is that because it is so easy to do, the application is just not a big deal. I actually put it on my lines before EVERY trip. One wipe up, one down, and I'm good to go. ZipCast also has a mild alcohol in it, so it cleans your line as you apply the teflon. It will not hurt the line and many fishermen report that the more they use it the better their lines feel."

I may try some mixtures of dry teflon and alcohol to see if I can get the mix right, using old fly lines of course.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ive went to Home Depot and Lowes then NAPA nobody had any NAPA said they could order it but when I went to their web site it wasn't there.. Ended up ordering it from Amozon


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Ended up ordering it from Amozon


Could not find it locally either so went to Amazon. Order comes friday.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I found mine at a local Fastenal store.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Finally Received mine


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Ace hardware used to carry it, haven’t looked n a while


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

WC53 said:


> Ace hardware used to carry it, haven’t looked n a while


They still do


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I just clean my line with an angle grinder after each use.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

I tried the food grade silicone and I like it. I have fished with it about 4 times now and it still feels good on the line. Probably about time to do it again though. It’s like when I wax my Jeep. It just seems to ride better. Could just be psychological but why not get all the advantage you can.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When I cleaned my line with it the rag had black strpies

�



We're did these dam boxes come from I can't get them off


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have step runners on my Ford Expedition they come out when you open the door and go in when closed. They where making noises so I sprayed some food grade silicone on the hinges boom no noise


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I just did some line with the SA dressing- haven’t fished it but it’s slicker. Will look for the CRC can. Thanks for the thread tip.

I use KVD line conditioner on my baitcasters with fluorocarbon and after many years- yes it makes a difference. Line handles a lot better (using Seaguar Tatsu): less memory, less overruns, seems to cast further).


----------

